# 4 weeks old



## casa42 (Jun 13, 2015)

Hello

Here are some pictures the breeder sent me of our new little boy age 4 weeks. I thought you might like to see them. I am having lots of fun trying to guess his coat type (doesn't really matter we'll love him whatever) and trying to think of a name. We are going for a visit next week, I can't wait.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He is adorable! Love the brown nose. He looks like he will have a nice wavy to him. What names do you have in mind?


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

He's a cute little chunky fellow.


----------



## casa42 (Jun 13, 2015)

We have been trying several names out. I have noticed this week that my children are calling him Jasper, he was originally supposed to be called Loki but it doesn't seem to suit him. We also like Ozzy and Digby. I am hoping that when we see him next week something will just seem right. x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Digby 
Cute little fur baby.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I like jasper & he will be a furry curly little fellow - cute, keep us updated & those pics coming x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Call him what you will but I'd call him adorable!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

We all know I'm partial to ozzy


----------

